# Blackberry 6210 - T-Mobile



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just purchased a Blackberry 6210 on Orange PAYG. I myself am on T-Mobile so i have unlocked the phone for me to use :grin:

I am now wondering if it is possible for me to receive my emails from Hotmail instead of setting it up for work email. I am aware that this may mean paying for Hotmail Plus (or whatever it's called).

I just need to know if me unlocking the phone to a different network would be a problem and how you get a Enterprise Server password (and what the hell that is)?!?!?!?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You are going to have to contact your service provider for help.

"Blackberry Enterprise service with your wireless service provider. Contact your wireless company to be sure that your account is provisioned for Blackberry Enterprise service. This is different than standard Blackberry service."

This forum, like many others, when we hear the word "password" help we back off as it is against the rules.

BG


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

> I just need to know if me unlocking the phone to a different network would be a problem and how you get a Enterprise Server password (and what the hell that is)?!?!?!?


As long as you have a data plan on your TMobile sim you can set up personal email accounts on your BlackBerry. There is a different data plan that is needed if you are going to be on a BlackBerry Enterprise Server though. Your TMobile rep can go over the different pricing plans with you.

The Enterprise Server password is what your company's BlackBerry Enterprise Server admin would set for you if you were allowed on their BES to receive company emails. 

All newer BlackBerrys are able to have up to 10 personal emails accounts and one BES email account set up at one time.

Are you sure the model is a 6210? I went on Orange PayG website and did not see that model. The 6210 is a very old model and that is why I ask. I work as a BlackBerry support technician and we call that model the BlueBerry. I suspect you actual have the 8210 also called the Pearl.

I do not use HotMail myself but have heard that if your HotMail account was created before 2000 you should be able to set it up on your BlackBerry. If it is newer then that you will have to upgrade to a pay package:sigh: Not with GMail though

Hope this helps:smile:


----------

